# 1990 Miyata 721A



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Another $200 find, but this one from my local Craig's List!

This is how I got it:











But, I wanted a commuter, so here's what I turned it into:





































A very NICE bike. 

Changed 54/48 chainrings (?!?!?) to 48/34
Took off brifters (me no likey) and added Origin 8 levers (Campy knock offs and pretty nice!)
Added Brooks B17 Copper in Honey
Added Topeak Explorer rack and MTX Trunk Bag
Added Planet Bike head light, tail light, & computer

The Alumitech frame is the most awesome aluminum frame I've ever ridden. Feels like steel.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, the blue tires had to go. If anyone wants them, I'll give them to you. Just cover the shipping.


----------

